# Staining antlers



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a set of antlers from a 9 pt. whitetail I killed a few years back that got a little bleached and they have a few black spots on them, not sure whether mold or mildew. I am wanting to remove the black spots and possibly get the antlers back to original color by staining if possible. Has anyone tried this with any success or will it be easier to remove the mold/mildew with a remover and leave them a bleached/whitened set and go on? If you were successful what did you use for stain?


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have stained a couple of racks in the past, I justed used regular woodstain. I used the penetrating style. Just fine a color you like and have at it.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Was thinking of wood stain but did not know how well it would penetrate. I will have to go buy a half pint and give it a go. Going to dig up a skull in a bit and wash it to see how it turned out. Will have to bleach it a bit I am sure.


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ive heard Using Coffee grounds and water works look on youtube


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

wood stain


----------



## Spd (Jan 6, 2021)

Used both...stain and coffee in combo with each other. I found it gives good “depth” and contrast in the grooves.


----------



## HeBrew (Dec 21, 2019)

I just redid a euro my dad did years ago and it got bleached out real bad. I used golden oak on the antlers. It turned out nice. Here's before and after pics.


----------



## trandy123 (May 3, 2016)

I’ve done many using different products. To make it look as lifelike as possible.....take steel wool and rub all or most of the stain/dye off the high spots and tips of the antlers. Gives it good depth.


----------



## Animal Cracker (Jan 14, 2021)

leather stain works also....


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

I use leather stain and a sponge to apply it. Seems to give a little more character.


----------



## wizzkid8631 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dark old English


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Coffee grounds and rub it in.


----------

